# Name Change Push!



## Chris Atkinson

I've been impressed by the groundswell of folks PM'ing me to change their username from a "handle" to their actual name. I LIKE IT!

Thanks to those of you who are doing it. Please, shoot me a PM after you get logged back in under the new username to confirm that it all worked right, your password still works, etc.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Wow...still more asking!

Guys and gals, please do not feel obligated to change to your real name. It is still acceptable at this time to use a "handle". 

If you do send me a name change request via PM - please indicate your new username. Indicate if you do or do not remember your password. If you do remember your password, when you come back in and have trouble getting logged in, try your new username. If you forgot your password, I'll have to reset it to you and email you the new password.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Brent Keever, you're reset....welcome back!

Dick Langford, you're reset...welcome back!

Travis R. Bullock, you're reset...welcome back!


----------



## FOM

FOM is not just a handle.....  just saying!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

FOM said:


> FOM is not just a handle.....  just saying!


No, everybody knows "Foam"... 

And everybody knows that FOM equals Lainee.... 

That's kind of like asking a toddler what the McDonald's logo says before they even know the alphabet.... EVERYBODY knows the golden arches equals McDonald's. Kind of the same.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Colin Moody....welcome back. You are reset.


----------



## Guest

What does it mean when Gassner calls me MF? Is that the same as the golden arches thing?


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Melanie Foster said:


> What does it mean when Gassner calls me MF? Is that the same as the golden arches thing?


No, that's more like the Subway logo, I think. Watch out or he'll start calling you "Jared" and asking you to show him your big pants.


----------



## D Osborn

> Watch out or he'll start calling you "Jared" and asking you to show him your big pants


Chris, this group has finally worn you down. This is so wrong on so many counts.


----------



## MooseGooser

Gooser aint changin NUTHIN!!!

I been Gooser for ever,, and I dont like the "MIKIE EATS ANYTHIN JOKES"

My real name is MIKE BAKER but only my aversataries calls me that!

Gooser


----------



## Chris Atkinson

MooseGooser said:


> Gooser aint changin NUTHIN!!!
> 
> I been Gooser for ever,, and I dont like the "MIKIE EATS ANYTHIN JOKES"
> 
> My real name is MIKE BAKER but only my aversataries calls me that!
> 
> Gooser


Gooseer is recognized just like the pepsi logo. No need to change Gooser. 

Watch out or Demi will be asking you to call her Jared.

Chris


----------



## D Osborn

> Watch out or Demi will be asking you to call her Jared


Oh Chrissy-
Remember I need spring break, remember I need spring break, remember I need sping break.

Teachers are really scary this time of year


----------



## Fowl Play WA

D Osborn said:


> Oh Chrissy-
> Remember I need spring break, remember I need spring break, remember I need sping break.
> 
> Teachers are really scary this time of year


This is so very true. I'm on spring break right now. Beautiful, rainy, windy, cold, sunny spring break. Here's hoping you actually have a nice spring break. (A time without a classroom full of kids is nice, no matter what the weather, right?)


----------



## D Osborn

74 and sunny is the forecast for Saturday. I can not wait. I am dog sitting for a friend with a pool, hope he is leaving me his car too.
I have never needed a break from the little darlings so much.


----------



## JusticeDog

FOM said:


> FOM is not just a handle.....  just saying!


I understand this completely.


----------



## Russ

Chris,

You can change me to Russ Stewart, but you should probably include my wife as she sometimes post under my name. Make it Russ Stewart/Florence Sloane (although she may not want to be associated with all my posts ).

Russ

P.S. Even if real names are not used, some locational info such as State of residence would be helpful.


----------



## Guest

Poll: Has Chris been drinking too much already this evening or not enough?


----------



## Fowl Play WA

D Osborn said:


> 74 and sunny is the forecast for Saturday. I can not wait. I am dog sitting for a friend with a pool, hope he is leaving me his car too.
> I have never needed a break from the little darlings so much.


You have seniors, right? I needed a break from our administration as much as I needed a break from the darlings. I know our seniors are ready to be out of there so badly right now. I'm glad I teach the freshmen. They have nothing to look forward to in June. (We don't get nice weather until about August).


----------



## D Osborn

Yes, I have Seniors. 147 of them, and our governor is trying to refuse the stimulous package so that if I keep my job my class size will grow. Oh joy.
To say it is a little stressful around here would be putting it mildly.
And the kids are as good as they can be right now, and I am not much better. Or maybe I am worse.;-)


----------



## HarryWilliams

Please change my name to my alias: Jasper Fudd. HPW


----------



## Fowl Play WA

D Osborn said:


> Yes, I have Seniors. 147 of them, and our governor is trying to refuse the stimulous package so that if I keep my job my class size will grow. Oh joy.
> To say it is a little stressful around here would be putting it mildly.
> And the kids are as good as they can be right now, and I am not much better. Or maybe I am worse.;-)


I get to keep my job, but I'll go from being 40 up the seniority list in the district to about 10. I should add about 25-30 freshman to my current load, (which is way smaller than yours so I won't complain). Now, if we fail the levy next February, I'll lose my job for sure.


----------



## Snicklefritz

I'm stickin' with Snicklefritz. But, I changed my signature to include my real name and aliases. My GPS coordinates are nobody else's business ;-)


----------



## Leddyman

My name is at the bottom. I ain't changing. I meet dog people in various places and they go..."I think I've heard of you somewhere......Your name sure sounds familiar."

I tell 'em I hangs out with Bubba and /paul and Gooser. I'm famous.

Taught my dog to fart on command learned it on the RTF.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

I've spent years hiding my true identify on the internet. Not gonna change that now....


/Paul


----------



## kjrice

Well in the spirit of RTF, I guess I can change to my real name - Peter North.


----------



## caglatz

Chris Glatz here - change it if you want. I got nothing to hide.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

kjrice said:


> Well in the spirit of RTF, I guess I can change to my real name - Peter North.


Thats funny. the RTF calendar babes had you listed as "tiny tim."


/Paul


----------



## kjrice

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Thats funny. the RTF calendar babes had you listed as "tiny tim."
> 
> 
> /Paul


They'll say anything to make you feel better.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Josiah Greene
John Corman
David Barrow
Bait (dude, that's ALREADY your REAL NAME)
Brandon Bromley
Jake Sullivan
Patti Benton
Scott Parker

Welcome back to RTF! If any of you lost passwords and can not log back in, let me know and I'll reset you.

[email protected]


----------



## Josiah Greene

the mask has been removed...


----------



## badbullgator

I forgot my real name.........












oh yeah it is at the bottom of my post


----------



## Steve Amrein

kjrice said:


> Well in the spirit of RTF, I guess I can change to my real name - Peter North.


 
Save Buck Naked for me


----------



## badbullgator

Steve Amrein said:


> Save Buck Naked for me


 
I have a friend that is really named Richard Steele

Also knew a woman named Xu Fuc (she pronounced it You .....);-)

A guy I work withs last mane is Bhatnager. When I first met him he left a voicemail for me and pronounced his last name Bad-******. I swear I though a friend using a poor Indian accent was playing a joke on me. After I started working with him I explained that down here it was not really good form to call himself Bad-****** and that he should go with Bhat -nager (kind of like Arnold)


----------



## DEDEYE

I am keeping DEDEYE, because it was a fine nickname given to me during a duck hunt once... I prefer peoples handles, makes it more fun.. And besides that, who's to say people are providing their real names anyway?

Mary O


----------



## Chris S.

kjrice said:


> Well in the spirit of RTF, I guess I can change to my real name - Peter North.


Had to google that one - wish I hadn't.


----------



## badbullgator

Chris S. said:


> Had to google that one - wish I hadn't.


----------



## Latisha

Chris Atkinson said:


> Gooseer is recognized just like the pepsi logo. No need to change Gooser.


If we are going with logos now, can I just sign in with my avatar?

If not, I guess can start using my real name. 

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## Losthwy

kjrice said:


> Well in the spirit of RTF, I guess I can change to my real name - Peter North.


Some guys have all the fun. Signed Harry Reems, A.K.A. Losthwy.


----------



## road kill

"road kill," it is what it is!!
(it was a gift!)

"Keep on keepin' on," cause road kill says so*!!*:shock:


----------



## John Kelder

What am I supposed to do . I like getting John in trouble , can't stop 
myself . Change to ?????


----------



## Bubba

Great idea Chris- it is time to come clean and stop hiding behind a handle. Please change my user name when you get a chance.

George Clooney


----------



## EdA

I think I'll just continue to use my false name

Thanks,

Brad Pitt


----------



## jgrammer

Gee, and just when I was going to change mine to my chat handle used by some.....Hygiene...... . Guess I will have to stay with what I have.

Jean


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Chris;

I abhor trends. Now that *everyone* is switching to their real name, can I switch to a handle? 

Lost In The Crowds Regards;

Lisa


----------



## North Mountain

Hygiene wouldn't be good anyways. We'd have to say, "Hi Hygiene."

Not changing mine since I am so stubborn.


----------



## Terry Britton

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Chris;
> 
> I abhor trends. Now that *everyone* is switching to their real name, can I switch to a handle?
> 
> Lost In The Crowds Regards;
> 
> Lisa


I was thinking the same thing, especially having opinions that differ from the current administrations actions.

Joe the Plumber Regards


----------



## Terry Britton

Chris Atkinson said:


> Wow...still more asking!
> 
> Guys and gals, please do not feel obligated to change to your real name. It is still acceptable at this time to use a "handle".
> 
> If you do send me a name change request via PM - please indicate your new username. Indicate if you do or do not remember your password. If you do remember your password, when you come back in and have trouble getting logged in, try your new username. If you forgot your password, I'll have to reset it to you and email you the new password.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris



Curious here. What prompted everyone to start changing to their real names?


----------



## ErinsEdge

Terry Britton said:


> Curious here. What prompted everyone to start changing to their real names?


I missed this also.


----------



## EdA

Terry Britton said:


> What prompted everyone to start changing to their real names?


it all begins at the top....;-)


Change will not come if we wait for some other person or some other time. We are the ones we've been waiting for. We are the change that we seek.
*Barack Obama*


----------



## Rainmaker

EdA said:


> it all begins at the top....;-)
> 
> 
> Change will not come if we wait for some other person or some other time. We are the ones we've been waiting for. We are the change that we seek.
> *Barack Obama*


Dang, my sweet and sour chicken just hit the keyboard. BTW, what happened to the nice black Lab in your avatar, Brad? Shane been sending you his catalogues?


----------



## EdA

Rainmaker said:


> BTW, what happened to the nice black Lab in your avatar?


remember the fairy tale about kissing a frog?

Do fairy tales really come true? Can you really kiss a frog and watch him become a prince?

well, I gave Chef a great big smooch and looked what happened.....


----------



## DarrinGreene

EdA said:


> remember the fairy tale about kissing a frog?
> 
> Do fairy tales really come true? Can you really kiss a frog and watch him become a prince?
> 
> well, I gave Chef a great big smooch and looked what happened.....


dang Ed, dog poop breath is sounding better and better every second.


----------



## 3blackdogs

OK, OK, I can't stand the pressure....


I'm caving in, Chris go ahead and change my name


Luv ya, 
Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Eric Johnson

EdA said:


> remember the fairy tale about kissing a frog?
> 
> Do fairy tales really come true? Can you really kiss a frog and watch him become a prince?
> 
> well, I gave Chef a great big smooch and looked what happened.....


Yeah. But what do you look like now?

Eric


----------



## MoJo

I hate my name. Why would anyone want to be known as Moira Sheehan? Even worse is my sister Siobhan Sheehan. I would have to move to Ireland to fit in.

However, I did add my full name to my signature. I've been MoJo for 5 years and I like it that way. On the other hand, I also realize the importance of accountablility for potentially inappropriate posts.


----------



## Rainmaker

EdA said:


> remember the fairy tale about kissing a frog?
> 
> Do fairy tales really come true? Can you really kiss a frog and watch him become a prince?
> 
> well, I gave Chef a great big smooch and looked what happened.....


Dr. Ed got some leaky anesthesia equipment? Or do Texas folk get spring fever too?


----------



## kjrice

3blackdogs said:


> OK, OK, I can't stand the pressure....
> 
> 
> I'm caving in, Chris go ahead and change my name
> 
> 
> Luv ya,
> Michelle Pfeiffer


Michelle - need a training partner?


----------



## Latisha

MoJo said:


> I hate my name. Why would anyone want to be known as Moira Sheehan? Even worse is my sister Siobhan Sheehan. I would have to move to Ireland to fit in.
> 
> However, I did add my full name to my signature. I've been MoJo for 5 years and I like it that way. On the other hand, I also realize the importance of accountablility for potentially inappropriate posts.


Moira is a beautiful name! We can switch if you really don't want it anymore.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Latisha said:


> Moira is a beautiful name! We can switch if you really don't want it anymore.


Very nice name.

I'm married to the "other one" on RTF.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Shane Olean - welcome back!

Andy Buck - welcome back!


----------



## mostlygold

I agree that using real names might (maybe might) lessen some of the nastier threads here. But again maybe not. At least I would know who some of these people are. 

Regards
Dawn


----------



## Devlin

EdA said:


> I think I'll just continue to use my false name
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brad Pitt


Well, Brad, it's good to see your voice. Our paths haven't crossed for a while, so here's hoping all is well with you, laddie.

I think, however, in the interest of our personal privacy, I'll not be changing my name on this site.

-Sir Sean Connery


----------



## DarrinGreene

Chris would it be possible to change my name to Randy Bohn and my signature to "I love Goldens"?


----------



## Josiah Greene

DarrinGreene said:


> Chris would it be possible to change my name to Randy Bohn and my signature to "I love Goldens"?



uncle darrin?? i didnt know you posted on here!!??

:grin:


----------



## Peggy Snyder

I almost hate to post but I would not say anything behind your back that I won't say to your face. I have gotten a scowl alot of times but my posts really are not meant to make trouble I just put it out there wrong but at least you know who it is. I think that putting your name out there is good and if you have an opinion you should be able to say it. Doesn't mean anyone has to agree with you. There are alot of people on this forum that knows alot about what I want to learn and sometimes they are funny. I am new at this but want to thank all for those good suggestions and comments. A site like this is invaluable. 
Dog training book 59.95
training forum priceless


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Peggy Snyder said:


> I almost hate to post but I would not say anything behind your back that I won't say to your face. I have gotten a scowl alot of times but my posts really are not meant to make trouble I just put it out there wrong but at least you know who it is. I think that putting your name out there is good and if you have an opinion you should be able to say it. Doesn't mean anyone has to agree with you. There are alot of people on this forum that knows alot about what I want to learn and sometimes they are funny. I am new at this but want to thank all for those good suggestions and comments. A site like this is invaluable.
> Dog training book 59.95
> training forum priceless


Thanks Peggy! I like you!

Chris


----------



## Guest

Chris Atkinson said:


> Thanks Peggy! I like you!


Chris...umm, the tingle that comes with power....no need to share it with the rest of us.

Love,

MF


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Melanie Foster said:


> Chris...umm, the tingle that comes with power....no need to share it with the rest of us.
> 
> Love,
> 
> MF


Funny you should mention tinkling.

Maili is fourteen years old now. She is a bit senile, barks at the walls, and gets regular bladder infections and then tinkles really nasty smelling stuff on the carpets. We have bought Randy the carpet cleaning man a new car, I think. 

My wife was getting irritated with Maili wandering around bumping into stuff and barking. I told her that now that it's warmed up, it is decent grave digging weather with no frozen ground. 

Is that bad?

P.S. Is brother Gassner asking you to pose holding up a giant pair of pants?


----------



## Matt McKenzie

EdA said:


> remember the fairy tale about kissing a frog?
> 
> Do fairy tales really come true? Can you really kiss a frog and watch him become a prince?
> 
> well, I gave Chef a great big smooch and looked what happened.....


I don't think it works. I've been kissing my dogs for three days now and nothing! Am I using too much tongue, or what?


----------



## Bubba

I'm certainly no expert on turning stuff into princes but I am pretty sure that it matters which end one kisses. 

Send pictures and maybe we can find a solution here.

Princely regards

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Guest

Chris Atkinson said:


> P.S. Is brother Gassner asking you to pose holding up a giant pair of pants?


I don't have any giant panties. Mine are all pretty small.


----------



## Jerry D Herring

you know with all these people wanting to changer from handles to real names i wanna change mine to a fake name.


With Regards 

James Earl Jones


----------



## kjrice

Melanie Foster said:


> I don't have any giant panties. Mine are all pretty small.


No 8" granny sidewalls?


----------



## John Kelder

Melanie Foster said:


> I don't have any giant panties. Mine are all pretty small.


In one thread she talks about wet t shirts ,now its panties . I can't wait for whatever is next .............


----------



## D Osborn

kjrice said:


> No 8" granny sidewalls?


Nah where have you been???It is all about Spanx now

So glad I am signing my real name to this thread


----------



## Guest

kjrice said:


> No 8" granny sidewalls?


Give those back, Kev. Sentimental value.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Latisha said:


> If we are going with logos now, can I just sign in with my avatar?
> 
> If not, I guess can start using my real name.
> 
> Claudia Schiffer


WOWWWWWW...Latisha baby...where the hayel have you been??? Don't, I repeat...DON'T change a thang. 

UB...just wouldn't be right...dreaming about a Claudia.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Advice for Chris....DO NOT LET LATISHA CHANGE ANYTHING!

Sincerely,

Denny Crane


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Melanie Foster said:


> I don't have any giant panties. Mine are all pretty small.




Leave it to Melanie to drag the conversation into the gutter.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Bo Stull!

Wecome back Terry A!

Welcome back Loren Crannell!

WElcome back Pattie!

Welcome back Matt Leicester!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Did I miss anybody? (Other than the jokes )

We got a new smilie: :2c:

Chris


----------



## Kevin Sheeler

Go ahead and switch me. Kevin Sheeler i know my password.
thanks in advance
Kevin Sheeler


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Kevin Sheeler!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Mark Leahy!


----------



## badbullgator

Christ, can we put up a sticky with all the old screen names converted to real names so I know who the hell I am talking too.......... I am not going to know half the people who changed from screen name to real name

Big John Stud regards


----------



## Chris Atkinson

badbullgator said:


> Christ, can we put up a sticky with all the old screen names converted to real names so I know who the hell I am talking too.......... I am not going to know half the people who changed from screen name to real name
> 
> Big John Stud regards


"We"? 

You got a mouse in your pocket? 

Got that new crappie rod at Bass Pro...I'm psyched!

Chris


----------



## MooseGooser

> Got that new crappie rod at Bass Pro...I'm psyched!


Why wouldnt Ya just buck up and buy a nice one???


:2c:


Gooser


----------



## Chris Atkinson

MooseGooser said:


> Why wouldnt Ya just buck up and buy a nice one???
> 
> 
> :2c:
> 
> 
> Gooser


Gooser, good point. I had a $50 gift card and it was the best they had at that price point.

Guess I better not tell you that the reason I bought it is that my kids love to eat crappie fish!

Chris


----------



## Bryan McCulloch

Chris Atkinson said:


> Did I miss anybody? (Other than the jokes )
> 
> We got a new smilie: :2c:
> 
> Chris


Ya missed me,I Know my pass word.

Bryan McCulloch.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Bryan McCulloch


----------



## Bryan McCulloch

Here's a face to go with the name;

View attachment 2397


----------



## badbullgator

Chris Atkinson said:


> "We"?
> 
> You got a mouse in your pocket?
> 
> Got that new crappie rod at Bass Pro...I'm psyched!
> 
> Chris


 
No mouse, just happy to see you;-)

When are you taking the boys to get some specks?


----------



## 2tall

Could someone please explain all the "welcome backs"? Where were they, abducted by aliens?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

2tall said:


> Could someone please explain all the "welcome backs"? Where were they, abducted by aliens?


_Well the names have all changed_ since you hung around, 
But those dreams have remained and they're turned around. 
Who'd have thought they'd lead ya (Who'd have thought they'd lead ya) 
Back here where we need ya (Here where we need ya) 
Yeah we tease him a lot cause we've hot him on the spot, welcome back, 
Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back.
Welcome back, 
Your dreams were your ticket out. 
Welcome back, 
To that same old place that you laughed about.


----------



## badbullgator

2tall said:


> Could someone please explain all the "welcome backs"? Where were they, abducted by aliens?


 
No abducted by aliases


Tin foil hat regards


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Kristal Keever!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Shannon M Calvert and Marty Lee!


----------



## Byron Musick

Chris,
You can change mine to Byron Musick, when I choose VaFarmer I was going through lack of imagination issues. And yes, I can't remember my password...

R/ Byron Musick


----------



## Buzz

I've been using a handle on online forums since the day I for the heck of it did a google search on my name. All my forum posts popped up. I don't care if people know who I am, but I don't want forum nonsense coming up on a google search.

Thanks anyway...

And anyhow, among a good majority of my friends, I'm known as Buzz. Have been since probably 1st grade.


----------



## YardleyLabs

I believe you'll find that if you put your name in your signature line, that forum posts will not turn up in Google since the signature line is not stored in the index.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Byron Musick said:


> Chris,
> You can change mine to Byron Musick, when I choose VaFarmer I was going through lack of imagination issues. And yes, I can't remember my password...
> 
> R/ Byron Musick


 
Looks like it worked.

Thanks! Chris


----------



## FetchExpress

Ahhh go ahead and change mine....KC Owens. I know my password as well.

Have a good one!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Larry Thompson!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Jason Glavich!


----------



## Tim Thomas

Guess you can change mine also......Tim Thomas, of course!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Tim Thomas...thanks, you are changed too.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back....

JoAnn Stancer & Linas Danilevicius


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Bruce Macpherson


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back BonMallari and Jill Simmons.

Chris


----------



## Heather McCormack

You can change mine to Heather McCormack

Have a great day!

Heather


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back....

Britt&Angie S.

and Heather McCormack

Welcome back Eric West 

and *Jennifer Teed*


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back: david gibson


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back: Juli H


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Kevin WI


----------



## Kevin WI

Changed mine on a few other forums awhile ago, so saw this post and figured a good time to make the change.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Franco!


----------



## Franco

Chris Atkinson said:


> Welcome back Franco!


Thanks for that you do, Chris!

Your wish is that we use our real names and since it is only my older dogs that all have the name, Booty, somewhere in their names and my last two didn't, it only made sense to change it.


----------



## Howard N

> only my older dogs that all have the name, Booty, somewhere in their names and my last two didn't, it only made sense to change it.


The end of an era. I miss Booty. 

She could be such a good dog and vice versa.


----------



## Franco

Howard N said:


> The end of an era. I miss Booty.
> 
> She could be such a good dog and vice versa.


I'm still laughing! I had forgotten that 6 years ago when I enlisted in RTF, I did so as my black Lab female, Booty!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back: Paul "Happy" Gilmore


----------



## duk4me

Chris Atkinson said:


> Welcome back: Paul "Happy" Gilmore


Chris,

Is changing the signature line enough?


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back: Chris Meyer

Welcome back: Mike Boufford

Was there a recent thread where a stir was made about real names versus "handles"? I came on RTF to see what's up this morning and had two name change requests in my PM box.

Anyhow,..I like it!

Welcome back. Chris


----------



## Pattie

Hi Chris, Mike posted a thread asking how to get it changed so we suggested he pm you. 

Pattie


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Jeff Bell!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Pattie said:


> Hi Chris, Mike posted a thread asking how to get it changed so we suggested he pm you.
> 
> Pattie


 
Thanks Pattie...got it!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Lynn Hanigan.


----------



## Mike Boufford

Chris Atkinson said:


> Welcome back: Chris Meyer
> 
> Welcome back: Mike Boufford
> 
> Was there a recent thread where a stir was made about real names versus "handles"? I came on RTF to see what's up this morning and had two name change requests in my PM box.
> 
> Anyhow,..I like it!
> 
> Welcome back. Chris


Thank you Chris, very much appreciated.


----------



## Guest

Chris Atkinson said:


> Anyhow,..I like it!


I don't at all. I miss my Booty. :sad:


----------



## Bait

Melanie Foster said:


> I don't at all. I miss my Booty. :sad:


??????????
Where'd it go?


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Melanie Foster said:


> I don't at all. I miss my Booty. :sad:


You're posting a saddie face because he changed his username from "Booty" to "Franco"?

This is evidence that I can not ever please everyone on RTF.

Time for a poll...I want to see how many of the RTF readers are pleased by this.

Chris


----------



## YardleyLabs

Chris,

I like it when people identify themselves. It seems to me to be a little rude not to introduce yourself and sometimes those who do not seem more willing to be rude behind a mask. However, I think it makes little difference whether the identification is done is the user name or the signature. I do miss some of the user names since they often tell us more about the people behind the names (luvlabswithspots, got4girls, stukinstage2, or whatever). Thus, like most things in life, it's a choice with mixed benefits.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

It may help for some folks to read posts 1 and 2 in this thread.

I did not "start" this, nor am I imposing any name change on anyone.

It is the anonymous coward who stirs up nonsense hiding behind an alias that creates the biggest desire for real names. We have not, to my knowledge, had any of that behavior on RTF in ages.

Have we?

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Bryan Thompson and Dustin Maddux


Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Josh Conrad!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Art Stoner!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Warren Flynt!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Trevor Williams!


----------



## croppiemstr

Chris Atkinson said:


> Gooser, good point. I had a $50 gift card and it was the best they had at that price point.
> 
> Guess I better not tell you that the reason I bought it is that my kids love to eat crappie fish!
> 
> Chris


Chris i went out with my crappie buddy yesterday and we caught 15 over 10 inches and 10 under 10 inches. Pretty good day till we went to leave for the next spot and boat would not start.


----------



## Bill Watson

Crappie! The thoughts go back 26 years to when we lived in Camden, AL. Our house was on a point of land protruding into Lake Danley (Alabama River inpoundment) and I had a 4 run kennel for our Labs. I used to scrape out the droppings and throw them into the side of the point away from the house. There were some tree tops in the water at that point and we used to catch some BIG (2 lbs. and up) ONES there and one of my neighbors found our "Crappie Hole" and parked on it. I finally told him my secret and offered to let him scrape out the kennel if he wanted to set up a place on his place. He declined, saying he would just continue to use mine. (He wasn't a dog person)

Just thought I'd share a memory from the past. I will find out how I'm identified when I sign off, but I think I'm Bill Watson even though UB sent me a tee shirt that said I was formally known as Stud Muffin. I miss that memory! Bill
________
Live sex


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Brett Krause and Georgia Smith.

Chris


----------



## Uncle Bill

Chris Atkinson said:


> Welcome back Brett Krause and Georgia Smith.
> 
> Chris


 
Dayum...you do look good in white, Chris. Especially with that black 4-wheeler at your feet.;-)

Did you get infected by Lainee? 

UB


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Uncle Bill said:


> Dayum...you do look good in white, Chris. Especially with that black 4-wheeler at your feet.;-)
> 
> Did you get infected by Lainee?
> 
> UB


Actually, I was inspired by this guy. His boss was wearing snow camo at a hybrid hunt test venue, which I always thought was very cool!

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Jim Scarborough!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Darin Westphal!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Chris Miller!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Scott K!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Mike Drew!


----------



## Tim West

I have always chosen to hide behind my real name. Can I still get welcomed back, Chris?


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Tim West!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

WElcome back Brad Overstreet!


----------



## lynette

I hope using my real first name counts..I always use my name...I can't think up clever handles..and Empress of the Universe doesn't quite cut on a retrieving site as on my gaming site


----------



## Chris Atkinson

lynette said:


> I hope using my real first name counts..I always use my name...I can't think up clever handles..and Empress of the Universe doesn't quite cut on a retrieving site as on my gaming site


 
Here's what I wrote in the second post of this thread. I'm not trying to "force" anyone to change their handle.



Chris Atkinson said:


> Wow...still more asking!
> 
> Guys and gals, please do not feel obligated to change to your real name. It is still acceptable at this time to use a "handle".
> 
> If you do send me a name change request via PM - please indicate your new username. Indicate if you do or do not remember your password. If you do remember your password, when you come back in and have trouble getting logged in, try your new username. If you forgot your password, I'll have to reset it to you and email you the new password.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


----------



## lynette

Lol..I know that, Chris,...using one's real name makes the forum more homey and friendly, I feel..........................Still, Empress of the Universe, has a nice tyrannical tone to it....


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Mike Kennedy


----------



## Chris Atkinson

lynette said:


> Lol..I know that, Chris,...using one's real name makes the forum more homey and friendly, I feel..........................Still, Empress of the Universe, has a nice tyrannical tone to it....


Lynette, it does sound a bit tyrannical doesn't it?

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Jason Bauer 

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Mike Garvey


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Joe Brakke


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Grant Wilson


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Richard Chavez


----------



## Chris Atkinson

WElcome back Ryan Isaacs


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Kurt Hallgren


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Chris Rosier


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back pat addis


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Clint Watts


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Dave Flint


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Bridget Bodine


----------



## Chris Atkinson

WElcome back Jon Couch


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Colin_Aldrich


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back to:

Matthew Hambright

Karen McCullah

Matt Gasaway

Ron Bonneau

Tom Orlowski


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Nate Demander


----------



## Kevinismybrother

No one on here would know me from my brother anyway - and we are not twins - 8 years apart.
added my name to signature

And I am surprised there is no "Welcome back Kotter" yet


----------



## j towne

But I dont want people to know who I am.
________
Bubbler Pipe


----------



## Fowlfeller1100

Couldn't you just make a believable fake "pen" name; mine will be Sir Rupert Evington, and I train fancy dogs.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back:

Paul Miramon

Eric Fryer

James Wood


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Clayton Evans


----------



## MoJo

Chris - If I change my handle, folks are going to think I am your wife!!! We share the same weird (but very Irish) first name. Not sure you want that. 

I will just stick to giving my name in the signature line.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Paula H


----------



## Howard N

Chris has two wives?


----------



## Chris Atkinson

MoJo said:


> Chris - If I change my handle, folks are going to think I am your wife!!! We share the same weird (but very Irish) first name. Not sure you want that.
> 
> I will just stick to giving my name in the signature line.


My father-in-law (a very "thrifty" Fifer - Scotland, that is) would argue that "Moira" is Scottish, not Irish.

Back when we were first dating Moira told her dad my name. His response:

"Atkinson? That's an English name. Get rid of him now!"

But no...... After some basic genealogy, we learned that I had not one, but TWO different clan's tartans in my blood. I chose "dress Gordon" for my wedding because it's common and is what's readily available for rental. 











The other was Buchanan.










It's been a while since anybody made fun of a guy wearing a skirt. And the last time it happened, it was our calc professor who claims there are no pheasant in Iowa...So....Here's what we looked like a decade ago in Scotland...and I only married one Moira.













Chris


----------



## Micah Duffy

Hookset said:


> I don't think it works. I've been kissing my dogs for three days now and nothing! Am I using too much tongue, or what?


Me too! my dog sure is getting better looking though. Me? I think Im aging with each one.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Micah Duffy


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Christa McCoy


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Bud Bass

and jared warren


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Walt Maki


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back scott furbeck 

Welcome back Chance Raehn


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Doug Grant


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Nate L


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Another name reset: Welcome back Chad Clagg. Every time you posted under your former abbreviation of "CC", I thought it was Christian Curtis posting.


----------



## Tim Lawrence

Sent you my info this morning to change. 
Thanks, 
Tim


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back David Lo Buono


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Paul Fix


----------



## Cody Covey

Hey Chris I Pm'd you a while back should i resend info?


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome Back Chasidy Roberts!

eildydar, Yes, please PM your name change request to me. I do not seem to have it.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

WElcome back Cody Covey


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back, Joe Watts


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back KNorman!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Rob Bombard!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

WElcome back Jeannie Greenlee


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Casey A. (note, you will need to put the period after the A as you sent it to log in)

Welcome back JustinS

Welcome back kurt a


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Ron Ferguson


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Laura McCaw


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Wayne Beck,

Thanks for the real name switch....

*Reminder to all* - _Real Names are not a requirement_. Standing behind what folks write is the requirement regardless of what they call themselves. Integrity and addressing others as you'd like to be addressed.

Welcome back Wayne .....


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Kevin Eskam !!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Mary Lynn Metras


----------



## Chris Atkinson

welcome back verne socks


----------



## Madluke

EdA said:


> it all begins at the top....;-)
> 
> Change will not come if we wait for some other person or some other time. We are the ones we've been waiting for. We are the change that we seek.
> *Barack Obama*


" Real change will not occur until the pain of not changing is greater than the pain of changing " Anthony Robbins


----------



## Jake Althaus

Hey Chris, Can you change mine to... Jake Althaus.

Thanks, Jake


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Jake Althaus Welcome back! This is a cool way to do it.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

jebco said:


> " Real change will not occur until the pain of not changing is greater than the pain of changing " Anthony Robbins


Allrighty then...are you happy with your username, or do you want it to be changed?


----------



## Madluke

Jim Bevere- keep the change and thanks


----------



## Pals

I want to change my name to Shebange Nutcracker.


----------



## mjh345

Pals said:


> I want to change my name to Shebange Nutcracker.


That's not much of a name change Nancy; hasn't your husband been calling you that for years?


----------



## Pals

Mark-

My husband calls me "honey" and "babe". Behind my back he calls me "the warden". 

17 years of wedded bliss regards,


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Jim Bevere

Welcome back Dale Dawson

.....folks, again, real names are NOT a requirement....(except maybe for Ms. Nutcracker)

However, the PM's keep piling in. If you want your username to be changed, just let me know. Next time you log in, you will need to type your new username and your old password. (passwords are encrypted, so I can't read your old ones, but I can reset them if needed. After a password reset, you will log on once and only once, then hit "user cp" and reset your own password of your choice.)

Anyone who is on auto log on and can't remember your password, as long as your machine logs you in, you can click user cp, reset your password to something you will remember, WRITE IT DOWN, and then submit it. 

I think I'm caught up on name reset requests. If I"m not, please let me know and we'll get you taken care of.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## BHB

BHB is easier to type than my whole name so, I'll stick with it.

Lazy-butt regards,

BHB


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back 

Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers

ksummerlin 

Jason B


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Bryan Detwiler


----------



## Chris Atkinson

There have been lots of name changes lately that I've not posted in this thread. Thanks to the many of you who have chosen to get rid of your handles and post your real names.

Welcome back TWilkinson


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back R.Sage


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Gordy Weigel


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Stephen Damico


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Matthew Minton is the latest to change to a real name. Thanks Matthew!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Frankie Fowler


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Clay Rogers is back with a real name.


----------



## Mike Smith

Mine should be DA Trainer but pm sent on real name
Mike Smith


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Mike Smith is now Mike Smith


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Joe Martin and Jim Danis


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Victoria Jones


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back:

Joel MacDonald

Jessica Payne

Doug Kennedy


----------



## Victoria Jones

Thank you, Chris.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Ryan Lee!


----------



## Ryan Lee

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Fred Coleman


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Shawn White is now Shawn White!


----------



## WRL

You know the problem with this Chris? I don't know who the hell these people are!! lmao

WRL


----------



## Chris Atkinson

WRL said:


> You know the problem with this Chris? I don't know who the hell these people are!! lmao
> 
> WRL


 
Very common problem. I'm not really identifying what their handles were previously! I have been thinking this for months! Once we change names, for lots of folks it's like they are starting over!


----------



## Pals

I can't change mine, it would just confuse everyone


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Jerry Beil


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Kim Pyle


----------



## j towne

Chris Atkinson said:


> Very common problem. I'm not really identifying what their handles were previously! I have been thinking this for months! Once we change names, for lots of folks it's like they are starting over!


Your right. Most people post on multiple forums with the same handle. Some of them switched to their real name on here and I only reconized them by their avatar. But it is nice to know thier real name because I have gotten friends request on facebook from people I chat with on the forums and I didn't recognize them because I didn't know thier real name.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back CDaniel

Welcome back Rob Paye


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Tim McGarry and Vic Batton!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Jim Thompson


----------



## Chris Atkinson

welcome back Daniel J Simoens


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

It's good to be back. Thanks Chris!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Daniel, did you know that in 1671, a French guy named Père Claude-Jean Allouez stepped out of a canoe at the bottom of a rapids on the fox river and sunk to the bottom?

When he got out of the water, he exclaimed:


> C'est profondément ici!


Which roughly translated, means "It's really deep here!"....

Hence the name Depere, WI. OK, maybe not. But what in the heck is that goofy shape on the Kaukauna water tower? Is that supposed to be some kind of ghost? It looks like a kids' cartoon character! 










You are in a cool part of the world. Even if you are stuck in Packers territory. 

Chris


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

the story I always tell is that it was an Indian that fell out of a canoe.

and yes, that is suppose to be a ghost but that town stinks, literally and figuratively. another saying we have around here is "When the wind blows, your nose knows you're in Kaukauna!"

btw: Go Dolphins!! (they can stop sucking any year now though)


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back MAJohnson and Mike Sale


----------



## Jerry S.

Ahhhhh, the leaning tower of KawKawnaw!!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Watchm said:


> Ahhhhh, the leaning tower of KawKawnaw!!!


It's a beauty isn't it?


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Joby!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back S Goldby


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Randy Carmichael


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Dustin Mcbride...your name change is complete.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Chuck Wagner


----------



## ReedCreek

EdA said:


> I think I'll just continue to use my false name
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brad Pitt


Brad, I save my "wild side" for you so I think I will also continue to use my false name. 

Love, Angelina Jolie


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Alan Sandifer has an officially changed username.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

John Fields welcome back to your new username!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Jana Knodel Welcome back to your new username!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Kim McElwee...Welcome back and congrats on your litter of Thunderpups!

Chris


----------



## Kim McElwee

Thanks Chris,
They are beautiful (and very energetic!!)
Kim


----------



## Chris Atkinson

jerrod denton Welcome back to your new username!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Mark Littlejohn


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Jeff Atkinson...

(and Yes, we *MAY *be related) I sent a little family history regarding my great great grandfather, CV Atkinson and his father and their role in the American Civil War.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back TonyRodgz


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Daren Galloway


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Erik Vigeland.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Bob Glover welcome back!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Richard Meisemann

Welcome back!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Lonnie Spann


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Tommy Burford


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Kyle Garris, thanks. Your username is reset.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Chuck Ward your username is reset.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Jordan Lamey, Thanks! Your username is now adjusted to your actual name.

Chris


----------



## duk4me

My name is Big Earl. I am a RTFaholic. Sorry Big Earl your gonna hate me and we haven't even met.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

*Patrick Martin
TonyK
Clay Warren

Thanks for the requests. *Each of your usernames are reset.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Loran Marmes (JR)

Your username is changed. Thanks!

******************************************

One special note totally unrelated to Loran JR:

Folks, please don't go and creae an alias account after you make your username a real name when you want to get ugly with people. Please post stuff that you would say to someone's face, otherwise don't post it.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

SjSmith thanks for the name change. See you next week!

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Dick Sheldon, Welcome back.

Your username has been reset.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

John Shoffner, welcome back. Your username has been reset!

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Jon Shinneman!


----------



## Justin Allen

Chris, hook me up with a name change. Justin Allen


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Justin Allen said:


> Chris, hook me up with a name change. Justin Allen


Welcome back!


----------



## Vinny Dalena

OK Vinny Dalena


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Vinny Dalena said:


> OK Vinny Dalena


Done! Welcome back!


----------



## Shawn Graddy

Change me to Shawn Graddy


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Shawn Graddy said:


> Change me to Shawn Graddy


Done! Thanks


----------



## Steve Weaver

Thanks for changing my name to Steve Weaver


----------



## Steve Thornton

Please change my user name to Steve Thornton. And thank you!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Steve Weaver said:


> Thanks for changing my name to Steve Weaver


Name change done...


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Steve Thornton said:


> Please change my user name to Steve Thornton. And thank you!


Name change Done.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Jeff Kolanski


----------



## Dustin Easterly

Dustin Easterly. Please and Thank you!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Dustin Easterly said:


> Dustin Easterly. Please and Thank you!


Thanks...it is taken care of.


----------



## Todd Herderhurst

Please change to Todd Herderhurst. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Chris Krause Welcome back!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Todd Herderhurst said:


> Please change to Todd Herderhurst. Thanks a bunch


Name change complete. Welcome back!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back. Laurie McCain


----------



## Henry Hayter

Please change my name to Henry Hayter. Thanks


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus

Please change my name to Jimmy Ausmus


----------



## David Janusz

Please change my name to David Janusz.


----------



## Dave McNeill

Dave McNeill thank you


----------



## Tom Cooper

Please change my name to Tom Cooper. Thank you for a great forum!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Thanks to all of you. I believe we're all caught up.

Chris


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers

If you're afraid to use your real name why even be on RTF?
GREG LEE


----------



## Jared White

Jared White

EDIT BY janitor>>>name changed

Thanks Jared!


----------



## Keith Stroyan

Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers said:


> If you're afraid to use your real name why even be on RTF?


Yeah, even if you're a "moderator." 

(A little mischief :-(.)


----------



## Todd Herderhurst

Chris Atkinson said:


> Name change complete. Welcome back!



Thanks Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Rob deVeer


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Keith Stroyan said:


> Yeah, even if you're a "moderator."
> 
> (A little mischief :-(.)


I'm glad you brought this up Keith. To be crystal clear on this one:

I appreciate every single second, every moment, of every moderator that ever touched RTF.

A real name is not a requirement. It is a preference on my part.

But I understand, and will support that there are certain reasons why certain folks do not choose to use their true name on RTF.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Mike W. (the baseball fury)

Chris


----------



## Dan Epperson

Originally signed up using my dog's name. Please change to Dan Epperson. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Strong

Mine was in honor of Buddy ('97-'10), RIP.
Please change to Steve Strong.


----------



## Bill Slutsky

Chris - Guess I'll join the "pack" lol > if you could change Rip DaDog to Bill Slutsky. Tx, Bill


----------



## Elaine Mitchell

Me too please ... Elaine Mitchell


----------



## Rob Milam

Just put Rob in front of Milam and I'll join in.


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr.

Chris- Change mine to Bill Cummins Jr.


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr.

Noble, Okla.


----------



## Michelle Love

Chris - please change mine to Michelle Love. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Robert Hines

Chris-please change mine to Robert Hines


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Bill Cummins Jr. said:


> Noble, Okla.



Hi Bill, I changed your name and added the Noble, OK to your location.


----------



## John Condon

Please change to John Condon....thank you


----------



## Mac Lassiter

Chris you can change mine as well! Change to "Mac Lassiter"


----------



## Chris Atkinson

FinnLandR said:


> Please change my name to Chris Atkinson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy April 1st, Chris!


Thanks! Same to you!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back _Meagan Alexander_


----------



## Jeff Wyatt

Please change to Jeff Wyatt


----------



## Jim Stevenson

Please change to Jim Stevenson. Thx


----------



## Dan Garner

Chris you can change mine To Dan Garner thanks


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Jim Stevenson said:


> Please change to Jim Stevenson. Thx


Got it Jim....thanks! See you soon?


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Dan Garner said:


> Chris you can change mine To Dan Garner thanks


OK Dan, done...thanks! Welcome back!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Tyler Pugh. Your username is now reset.

Thanks! Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back *Parker M.*


----------



## Parker M.

Chris Atkinson said:


> Welcome back *Parker M.*


Thank you sir


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome Back - Trevor Toberny

Welcome Back - _Rocky Stockdale_


----------



## Casey A

Please change mine to Casey A. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

And I am sure David the duck hunter from New Jersey wi go wild as we welcome back:

Joey Tamburin!


----------



## Joey Tamburin

Thanks Chris


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Ah but has copterdoc changed yet? Hahalol.


----------



## Ed Bahr

Please change mine to Ed Bahr


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back *Scott Krueger*!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Ed Bahr said:


> Please change mine to Ed Bahr


Done! Welcome back!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Wayne Nutt said:


> Ah but has copterdoc changed yet? Hahalol.


I asked Copterdoc to take a short break. He has not been back.

I've tried sending him an email to see what's going on and let him know he's welcome here.

He has not responded and that's fine.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Dennis Berger


----------



## Zach Fisher

Change mine to Zach Fisher


----------



## Russ Baker

please change mine to Russ Baker


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Thanks Zach and Russ, Welcome back. Chris


----------



## Dave Burton

You can change mine to Dave Burton


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Dave Burton said:


> You can change mine to Dave Burton


Welcome back Dave!


----------



## Neal Young

Please change mine to Neal Young (fire away)


----------



## Skip Barre

Hi You can extend mine from Skip B to Skip Barre


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Dave, Thanks alot eh? 

Neal, I will refrain, but I will say that two of my favorite pieces to play on the front porch are Heart of Gold and Old Man. 

Chris


----------



## Steve Shaver

Chris Atkinson said:


> Dave, Thanks alot eh?
> 
> Neal, I will refrain, but I will say that two of my favorite pieces to play on the front porch are Heart of Gold and Old Man.
> 
> Chris




Speaking of Old Man have you seen the Jimmy Fallon Neil Young duet? Absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Steve Shaver said:


> Speaking of Old Man have you seen the Jimmy Fallon Neil Young duet? Absolutely amazing!!!!


I have! The Springsteen one is also really great


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Patrick Barnes - thanks for the username change.

Welcome back.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Chris Richards


----------



## David Lo Buono

Chris Atkinson said:


> And I am sure David the duck hunter from New Jersey wi go wild as we welcome back:


 Wooo hooo Name change push!!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Terry Johansson!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

David Lo Buono said:


> Wooo hooo Name change push!!!


David, I stopped sitting by my iPhone waiting for the call. 

I hope you have a great waterfowl season!

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Jim Spagna


----------



## Eric Whitacre

Please change mine to Eric Whitacre. Thanks!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back  Richard Reese


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back FGD Mike Smith. (We already had another Mike Smith!)


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Dave Mirek!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Casey Adams!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Dan Stephano


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Derrik Boland

Welcome back Gwen Pleasant

And Wade Rowell....thanks for seeking the username change!


----------



## Jeb Becker

Please change mine to Jeb Becker,Thanks.Merry Christmas


----------



## Sammie Thompson

Please Cahnge mine to Sammie Thompson, thanks!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Merry Christmas guys. Thanks,

Welcome back: Kurt Opel


----------



## Keith Draper

Please change mine to Keith Draper


----------



## Brian Daniels

Please change mine to Brian Daniels


----------



## Paul Frey

Please change mine to Paul Frey


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Thanks Guys, welcome back


----------



## Steve Grant

Hi Chris! Please change mine to Steve Grant. Hope all is well with you. I remember you from the mid 90's running Nahra tests in western NY, Pa, and Canada I think. Happy holidays to you and your family.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Dwayne McElrath


----------



## Tim Culligan

Tim Culligan


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Jim Buchanan


----------



## Greg Anderson

Pls chg, Greg Anderson

thks


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Jake Greenwell


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Austin Stokes


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Justin D


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Bryan Parks


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Tommy Wallace


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Welcome back Tom Roche


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Welcome back Andy Hardee


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Welcome back Dylan Tucker


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Vicky, thanks for keeping this going. 

I found this thread to be a very effective way to communicate back to folks who would PM asking for a name change. The problem was, once you changed a name, someone wouldn't get the PM until they logged in under the NEW name. So this thread became an effective way to let folks know it was time to log in under the new name.

Note: Chris Atkinson - I - am no longer an administrator, nor a moderator of RTF. I'm just a regular participant. 

Yeah, when the site was bought, the intent was to try and keep things pretty much the same. But change is inevitable. One change was for me to hand the keys over to someone else.

I still train my retrievers. I still pay attention to this site. I will still judge one Spring and one Fall trial each season. 

Maybe I'll see some of you in Georgia next month!

Chris


----------



## crackerd

Chris Atkinson said:


> Note: Chris Atkinson - I - am no longer an administrator, nor a moderator of RTF. I'm just a regular participant.


is that intel to be shared with MI-6 or at least in the retriever community?;-) "Who is Chris Atkinson?"

MG


----------



## Chris Atkinson

crackerd said:


> is that intel to be shared with MI-6 or at least in the retriever community?;-) "Who is Chris Atkinson?"
> 
> MG


Thanks MG, I never saw that before! What Russ wrote is accurate.


----------



## crackerd

Yeah, though he could've said you're a good man on many fronts for folks past and present, retrieverites or not. I'm down with that.

MG


----------



## Chris Atkinson

crackerd said:


> Yeah, though he could've said you're a good man on many fronts for folks past and present, retrieverites or not. I'm down with that.
> 
> MG


Well, Thanks MG! I do try. I've certainly made many mistakes along the way. But I try to do what I'm supposed to while on this earth.


----------

